# Filter Creation



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi. I've just finished running REW and I got 8 Eq. filters. I have "4" up on the BFD1100p. I guess now my problem is trying to figure out how to get the filters input to the BFD. I am reading the BFD Manual, but it's not very easy reading. Is there a set of steps to properly input these filters fairly easily? 

Thanks for any help.
Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Click back one page to the “BFD/Electronic Equalization Devices” index and look for the “BFD Guide” in the Sticky Threads section.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Click back one page to the “BFD/Electronic Equalization Devices” index and look for the “BFD Guide” in the Sticky Threads section.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne. I'll check it out and see if "I" can understand the exclamation.
Appreciate your help.

Bob.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Click back one page to the “BFD/Electronic Equalization Devices” index and look for the “BFD Guide” in the Sticky Threads section.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne, hello. I followed your advice and now have the BFD Guide. Ok, I am on pg. 5 of 14, I have turned on the "In/Out" so that is a steady lite. Now, I went to pg. 6, and followed the "Choosing Presets-etc" directions. I go to program 1, press "filter mode" once and the "filter mode" lite lites up-steady. I then move the jog wheel so that "OF" is being displayed. (I am turning off the "L" chan. lites because I am using the "R" chan.) The "store" button is flashing. The next line says "don't forget to press the "Store" button twice after each change-which I do. The filter lites keep flashing-I believe that I have to do this for each of the 12 filters!!! I have done this repeatedly and I can't seem to get the filter lites to stop flashing. In/Out is on. I can't go no further until I can shut off all the "L" ch. filters, which are not shutting off by following the printed guide. I've been working on setting up this hardware for over a week between the REW and BFD. I would appreciate if *"ANYONE"* can please give me some insight to what I am doing wrong!

Thanks for the help.
Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I go to program 1, press "filter mode" once...
> 
> ...The filter lites keep flashing-I believe that I have to do this for each of the 12 filters!!! I have done this repeatedly and I can't seem to get the filter lites to stop flashing.


Use preset #4 or #5 – they are already set up for parametric filters (when you push the “Filter Mode” button, you should see “PA.” If you’re using only one channel of the BFD, there’s no reason to fool with the settings of the other channel, unless you want the LEDs to go off.



> The next line says "don't forget to press the "Store" button twice after each change-which I do.


That’s not really necessary. You can defer pushing the “Store” button until all settings you wish to make are complete.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Use preset #4 or #5 – they are already set up for parametric filters (when you push the “Filter Mode” button, you should see “PA.” If you’re using only one channel of the BFD, there’s no reason to fool with the settings of the other channel, unless you want the LEDs to go off.
> 
> That’s not really necessary. You can defer pushing the “Store” button until all settings you wish to make are complete.
> 
> ...


Wayne, thank you so much for getting back to me about this issue. I'll shall use preset 4. I have the filters that REW setup for me. There are 7-8 filters. Once I input the filters that REW gave me, do I need to do anything else w/the other 4-5 filters left after input of the REW filters? Also, is the procedure correct as to turning off filters that the guide states? I had a great deal of problems trying to get the filters to turn off. Lastly, I do have a midi cable for connecting the 1100p to my laptop...if I turn on the midi-would this facilitate the transfer of filters? I went into REW and enabled midi, but it only gave me the RS232 input, not the USB that I am hooked to...

Thanks again.
Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Once I input the filters that REW gave me, do I need to do anything else w/the other 4-5 filters left after input of the REW filters?


They should be turned off ("OF"). Also, if you set the gain for those filters to “0”, that will also turn them off.




> Also, is the procedure correct as to turning off filters that the guide states? I had a great deal of problems trying to get the filters to turn off.


It should be easy in Parametric (PA) mode. Just set the Filter Mode to “OF.”




> Lastly, I do have a midi cable for connecting the 1100p to my laptop...if I turn on the midi-would this facilitate the transfer of filters? I went into REW and enabled midi, but it only gave me the RS232 input, not the USB that I am hooked to...


Yes, the MIDI connection/interface will transfer the filters for you automatically. Never done it that way myself, so I can’t tell you how. Just follow the instructions in the REW Help Files.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> They should be turned off ("OF"). Also, if you set the gain for those filters to “0”, that will also turn them off.
> 
> 
> It should be easy in Parametric (PA) mode. Just set the Filter Mode to “OF.”
> ...



Wayne, I think I got it...!:bigsmile: I followed all the steps in the BFD guide and it would appear that everything worked. I installed filters fm. lowest to highest. I've turned my Audyssey back on-I would assume that I need to re-run Audyssey? Once I do Audyssey, should I shut off Aud. again and redo all this? 
Wayne, you were a great help-you and Bill (laser). I don't think I could have done this without both of your help. 
Thank you.

Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I've turned my Audyssey back on-I would assume that I need to re-run Audyssey?


Yup, not a bad idea. Hopefully Audyssey will recognize that the sub response is smooth and not mess with it much. If it does, maybe try telling it you have no sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

